# Hamachi 2...wie Spielen???



## Preylord (5. Dezember 2009)

Servus...vor einer ganzen Weile wurde ja in der von uns
allen geschätzen Zeitung das VPN-Tool Hamachi vorgestellt...

Der Artikel damals suggerierte man müßte _nur_ das Progrämmchen
installieren und könnte sofort mit seinen Kumpels
loslegen  ...in der Paxis funktionierte das natürlich _Nicht 
_Nach 2 Wochen rumprobieren gaben wir es dann entnervt
auf 

Jetzt hat es mich doch tatsächlich wieder gejuckt, und
ich dachte "hey lange Zeit her da muß sich doch was getan haben..."
Sprachs und entdeckte das das Programm nun in Version
2 mit etwas Professionellerem Anschein vertrieben wird.

Aber auch hier scheint das mal wieder alles andere als
_Einfach_ zu sein  Die nötige Konfig von Vista (die natürlich
nirgendwo gut Sichtbar veranschaulicht wird) habe ich 
inzwischen hinter mir und das Normale Netzwerken
funktioniert über H2 ...aber Spielen??????

Machen tun´s scheints viele aber WIE das scheint
keiner gewillt zu sein zu Offenbaren  

Nach dem durchwühlen von Fragwürdigen Foren, Webspace
verschwendenden Youtube Videos und dem Aufspüren
noch mehr Verzweifelter...will ich nun die Ultimative
Blasphemische Frage stellen:

Weiß eigentlich überhaupt irgendeiner wie der
Sch**ß funktioniert???

Liebe PCGH Redakteure...anstatt das 20ste mal den besten
Luftstromfluß im Gehäuse zu erläutern...erbarmt euch doch
Armen,Hilflosen Nicht-Netzwerk-Admins und Erklärt vielleicht
mal in einem schönen bunten (und vor allem) _Ausführlichem
_Artikel,wie man DAS hinbekommt... 

Da    fänd ich es Schön wenn ihr dieses vielleicht
mal in eure Agenda zukünftiger Hefte aufnehmen könntet...

(btw. ich bin kein Mauler,aber ein Guter Kunde der alle
Ausgaben hat  )

In diesem Sinne MFG

PS: natürlich dürfen sich auch User die der Strahl der Erleuchtung
diesbezüglich getroffen hat äußern...


----------



## Wargrown (5. Dezember 2009)

Stimme zu, will auch bitte so einen Artikel sehen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (5. Dezember 2009)

[X] Ja

Unbedingt sogar...denn einige Themen wiederholen sich meiner Meinung nach in PCGH zu oft...
Also opfert bitte mal 2 Seiten und testet Hamachi


----------



## killer89 (5. Dezember 2009)

Also so schwer is das auch nich... wenn alles bei Hamachi und in Windows bereits eingestellt ist mit Netzwerkerstellung etc. dann geht man ins Spiel und muss lediglich ein LAN-Spiel machen... 
ggf. muss man halt direkt die Hamachi-IP des Server-Erstellers angeben und im Spiel direkt zu dieser IP connecten... ganz easy eigentlich.

MfG


----------



## Preylord (5. Dezember 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> dann geht man ins Spiel und muss lediglich ein LAN-Spiel machen...
> ggf. muss man halt direkt die Hamachi-IP des Server-Erstellers angeben und im Spiel direkt zu dieser IP connecten... ganz easy eigentlich.
> MfG



So einfach ist es eben nicht,sonst hätte ich nicht diese 
Litanei verfasst 

Zu: _direkt ins LAN Spiel_ ...da erscheint...Nichts 
Ob das nun FC, FC2, CoD4 oder WH40K DoW ist...
Es sind keine Server zu sehen.

Zu: _direkt im Spiel mit IP Connecten_
Die oben gennanten Spiele  (wenn eine Solche Funktion,
zb über Konsole, überhaupt vorhanden ist) reagieren darauf
Nullinger. Zumal scheint man das bei jedem Spiel anders
machen zu müssen.  (zumindest laut Zahlosen Google Hits)

Selbst mit der gefeierten Alias-Liste habe ich experimentiert...Nadas´

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (5. Dezember 2009)

CoD4 geht auf jeden Fall... letzte Woche erst gemacht... die anderen Spiele hab ich nicht versucht bzw. sind nicht in meinem Besitz... 

Wenns bei CoD4 z.B. nicht unter LAN-Spiele zu finden ist, dann gibt man über die Konsole, die man per ^ öffnet einfach "/connect xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxx" ein, also mit IP + Port die im Hamachi-Kontrollzentrum angezeigt werden. Kann halt auch ohne Port sein, aber funzt in jedem Fall... zumindest bei mir.

MfG


----------



## Preylord (5. Dezember 2009)

Nun gut,ich freu mich für dich 
Bei uns hat das keine wirkung gezeigt...es passierte schlicht
nichts 

Btw: Bist du sicher das es / war und nicht \ 

Ändert aber nichts dran das PCGH ruhig mal einen Schönen
KB Artikel drauß machen könnte oder? 

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (5. Dezember 2009)

ja... es ist der /   da bin ich mir eigentlich 100%ig sicher ^^

Nen Artikel könnten sie machen, nur denke ich, dass es aufgrund der zahlreichen Möglichkeiten mit Routern und Spielen nicht besonders hilfreich sein wird... lediglich in der Bedienung, die eigentlich auch nicht so kompliziert ist, wie ich finde... 

Ach ja: man muss auch das ^ weg machen, wenn man was in die Konsole bei CoD tippt, ich sags nur, weils mir auch n paarmal entfallen ist... 

MfG


----------



## Scorprulebad (5. Dezember 2009)

Mit CoH bzw. LSH3 hab ichs auch noch net zum Laufen gebracht.
Auch ein Vista PC


----------



## KrickKrack (6. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir ging das zu mindest bei C&C ohne Probleme.

Hamachi Netzwerk erstellt.
Alle haben sich eingeloggt.
Im Spiel ein LAN-Spiel eröffnet und los gings.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Dezember 2009)

OpenVPN ist besser.


----------



## Operator (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde dir empfehlen tunngle zu nutzen das funktioniert ausgezeichnet
Ping s sind inordnung sehr viele Spiele werden unterstützt und viele unterstützen es

es kann sein das du bei einigen spielen dir eine lanfix runterladen musst die findest du unter mmm.gamec0pym0rld.com
die meisten m´s =w und 0=o
Bei mir hat das gleich nach dem ersten Installieren geklappt


----------



## Presswurst (6. Dezember 2009)

ich nutze Garena für left 4 dead 2 uncut,ist legal zu nutzen und auch sehr beliebt

und ab und zu hamachi (die alte version natürlich,ist besser als die neue) für resident evil 5,ist aber kompliziert die ganze zeit muss man gucken das das spiel nicht gekillt wird ,ohja...

alles was du dazu wissen kannst:

Garena - Connecting world gamers | Esports platform| Dota platform| Cod4 platform| CS | CSS | AOE | Garena Fire
Hamachi - Download version 1.0.3.0
Tunngle: Next Generation peer-to-peer VPN tool


----------



## killer89 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Presswurst, willkommen im Forum 

@all: Gaaanz vorsichtig mit den sogenannten LanFixes! Will man im Internet spielen, dann kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass einem das Spiel gesperrt wird von wegen illegalen Programmen!

MfG


----------



## Presswurst (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke 

am besten eine anleitung mit erlaubnis kopieren als es nochmal neu zu erfinden wie man mit hamachi umgeht ?

mfg


----------



## Preylord (6. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> OpenVPN ist besser.



Wenn man damit umgehen kann...  mir Persönlich zu Kompliziert,
von meinen Mitspielern ganz zu Schweigen 



Operator schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen tunngle zu nutzen das funktioniert ausgezeichnet
> Ping s sind inordnung sehr viele Spiele werden unterstützt und viele unterstützen es



Beim stöbern nach Hamachi Lösungen bin ich auch darüber
gestolpert...da ich aber nicht genau wußte was es ist (und
da irgendwas von Anmelden Stand) hab ich es erstmal Links liegen
gelassen  Zudem möchte ich auch nicht mit 5 Programmen
gleichzeitg rummurksen. Aber was genau ist den daran
"Anders" als an Hamachi? Wo liegen die Unterschiede?
Wenn es "besser" für Spiele ist schwenke ich gerne noch
um 

Das mit dem "Unterstützen" verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Ein VPN-Tool tut meiner Definition nach nichts anderes
als aus einer Peer to Peer Verbindung ein LAN zu emulieren. (Berichtigt mich...)
Das Problem liegt also in meinen Augen nicht darin das das 
Spiel das Tool unterstützen muß sondern das es es gebacken
kriegt mit dem zusätzlichen Netzwerk umzugehen...
...hatte auch gelesen das es Teilweise nicht funktioniert
weil viele Spiele nichts mit IPs anfangen können nie mit
5. beginnen 



Presswurst schrieb:


> ich nutze Garena für left 4 dead 2 uncut,ist legal zu nutzen und auch sehr beliebt



Noch ein Tool das ich nicht kannte... Aber inwiefern sollte es
den *Nicht* Legal sein über ein VPN zu Zocken??? Legal
erworbenes Game mal vorrausgesetzt 

Mfg


----------



## Mexxim (6. Dezember 2009)

ich bin eigentlich auch für tunngle, wäre aber einem Artikel nicht abgeneigt


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs, wenn allgemein ein Artikel zu dem Thema gemacht wird ?

Dabei könnte man dann auf die verschiedenen Vor- sowie Nachteile der Programme eingehen


----------



## dot (6. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu Version 1? Das ist doch einfach nur installieren, ein Netzwerk eroeffnen/beitreten und im Spiel dann nach LAN Servern suchen/Verbinden ueber die IP.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Dezember 2009)

> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zu Version 1? Das ist doch einfach nur installieren, ein Netzwerk eroeffnen/beitreten und im Spiel dann nach LAN Servern suchen/Verbinden ueber die IP


 so hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung  .. ist aber aich schon etwas her, dass ich AoE2 über Hamachi gezockt habe..^^


----------



## Preylord (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich wiederhole mich gern  : Wenn es so einfach _wäre _würde
ich hier nicht die Tastatur quälen 

Bin seit Gestern am Tunngle testen...gestaltet sich aber
auch nicht soooo Einfach  Positiv ist allerdings klar
zu vermerken das es selbsttätig alle Einstellungen in Vista
vornimmt! Das werte ich schonmal als klares Plus 

Zocking test steht noch aus...

Aber ich halte es durchaus mit K3n$!... ein Ausführlicher
Vergleichsartikel mit Praxisteil wäre eine feine Sache...

Mfg


----------



## Hatuja (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele seit Jahren über Hamachi. Das größte Problem ist da erfahrungsgemäß die Firewall! Um ordentlich spielen zu können, muss die Firewall natürlich alle Anfragen seiner gegenüber akzeptieren.

Das er die Server nicht findet lässt sich in den meisten Fällen auch leicht beheben, indem man den Hamachi Adapter als Primären Netzwerkadapter definiert.


----------



## Operator (7. Dezember 2009)

Tunngle musss man sich anmelden da hast du recht
du erstellt keine Lobby s wie bei hamachi sondern es gibt verschieden "fertig" Lobbys wo schon Ports etc freigeben sind. Dadurch kommt man schneller mit anderen Leuten zusammen daalle in der gleichen lobby NACHEIL wenn du 1 on 1 spielen willst musst du pw draufhauen

Tunngle is meiner meinung recht schneller (ping)
sind recht viele Leute unterwegs bei guten spielen 
problemelose installation (win7) hat gleich nachm installen funktioniert ist aber noch beta

Meld dich einfach an (ich hab keine werbung bekommen^^)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Achja chatten geht auch^^


----------



## keith (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

nach langem Suchen und Rumprobieren bin ich auf diese Hamachi Anleitung gestoßen, mit der Verbindungsaufbau und das Spielen über Hamachi tadellos funktioniert.

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch euch weiter.

Grüße


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. Dezember 2009)

[x] JA

Hamachi auf jeden Fall mit verschiedenen Spielen testen + vlt. eine kleine Anleitung!


----------



## Preylord (25. Dezember 2009)

Back again 

Danke erstmal an "keith" für das aufstöbern dieser Anleitung!

Dieser Broadcast Fix war mir neu...werde das bei nächster
gelegenheit Testen 

zZ bin ich weiterhin am testen von Tunngel und muß
sagen das dies tatsächlich recht gut funktioniert...die
Leutz im dortigen Forum sind auch recht Hilfsbereit 

Mit FC2,UT3 und CoD4 habe ich es schon kurzfristig Testen
können...mit FC (1) habe ich es aber tatsächlich auch
dort nicht hinbekommen 

Tests mit anderen Spielen stehen noch aus...

...und ich bin weiterhin für einen Vergleichsartikel dieser Programme!

Mfg und Dicke Tannenzapfen!


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab für Ja gestimmt.... einen Artikel darüber würde ich sehr interessant finden


----------



## sanmonku (25. Januar 2010)

ach hamachi is doch simpel.. Oo nur gewisse spiele gehen nich, oder wegen den broadcasts werden die nich im game browser angezeigt...
und im hamachi forum gibts ja ne liste was evtl noch benoetigt wird...
finds grad nich sollte aber iwo hier sein https://forums.hamachi.cc/

naja ich hab lieber n richtigs VPN... ^^


----------



## Squatrat (7. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte mal mit nem Kumpel den Modern Warfare 2 Spec Ops Modus spielen, da wir beide einen miesen Router besitzen der sich selbst nach mehrmaliger Eingabe weigerte die NAT zu öffnen wollten wir es über HAMACHI probieren, das ging genau ein mal nehmlich als diese kleine Anzeige vor dem Namen des anderen grün war. Sie wurde bei mir bisher leider nur einmal grün. Sonst nur blau.


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2010)

Neben den 800 Artikeln zum Thema PC Cooling (->Schrottartikel) kann man ruhig mal sowas ansprechen.


----------



## timbola (9. Februar 2010)

Würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn man Hamachi sehr ausführlich beschreiben würde und genau erkläre würde, wie man alle wichtigen Games damit nutzt. Falls vorhanden die Games auch noch auflistet, die nicht funktionieren.


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Februar 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> [X] Ja
> 
> Unbedingt sogar...denn einige Themen wiederholen sich meiner Meinung nach in PCGH zu oft...
> Also opfert bitte mal 2 Seiten und testet Hamachi


/sign


----------



## Ciddy (10. Februar 2010)

also ich hatte Hamachi lange Zeit rennen

ob es funktioniert hängt immer vom Spiel ab bei manchen is es unmöglich eine Connection herzustellen andere laufen relativ problemlos

interessant wäre es vielleicht auch mal die Alternativen zu Hamachi aufzuzeigen
zB fällt mir spontan Wippien ein


----------



## Preylord (10. Februar 2010)

Mir scheint doch mein Thema hat Potential 
Wie schauts Redaktion?

Mit Hamachi hatte ich leider bis jetzt keine Weitere Zeit/Nerv
weiter zu Experimentieren...konnte also auch den früher 
genannten Broadcast Fix noch nicht Testen...

Aber die Alternative Tunngle mausert sich zu meinem 
Favorit  ...der Einstieg ist einfach bequemer 

Mfg


----------



## Octopoth (10. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Würde mich über einen ausführlichen Artikel sehr freuen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Februar 2010)

naja das manche spiele nicht mit hamachi funktionieren ist auch so gewollt

die spiele entwickler wissen natürlich wofür hamachi genutzt wird

hauptsächlich um ein game illegal zu downloaden und es trotzdem im multiplayer über hamachi spielen zu können 

deshalb verhindern die das ja auch 

häufig funktionieren neuere spiele mit alten hamachi versionen ausserdem gibt oft von irgendwelchen leuten erstellte Hamachi patchs 

ein artikel darüber würde nicht wirklich was bringen weil eure spiele auch danach nicht funktionieren werden

oder um es kurz zu sagen: wenn ein spiel über Hamachi nicht spielbar ist dann ist das so gewollt und bewußt eine Sperre eingerichtet worden, hamachi funktioniert wie von selbst und man muss eigentlich nix einstellen

wenns nicht klappt wie ihr es wollt fragt google obs nen hamachi patch oder ähnliches gibt ansonsten kauft euch das spielt und geht online  (wahlweise kann man natürlich auch einfach eine LAN veranstalten ^^


----------



## Preylord (10. Februar 2010)

Erstens mal finde ich deine Aussage reichlich dreist
anzudeuten "jeder" der Hamachi oder ähnliches nutzt tut dies nur
weil sein Game ein Rip ist 

Das diese Problematik besteht ziehe ich nicht in Zweifel
aber alle die das Thema interessiert über einen Kamm zu
scheren halte ich für nicht gerechtfertigt. Es gibt genug
Gründe ein VPN einem Netz-Server vorzuziehen.


PRIVATSPHÄRE!
Ich bestimme wer oder was auf dem Host passiert.
Keine Probleme mit Mods
Keine Probleme mit Älteren Titeln
Keine Kosten für gemietete Server
teilweise deutlich mehr Speed (zb in FC2)
Das Hamachi mit dem einen Titel ohne Probs funzt und
mit dem anderen nicht lasse ich nicht gelten da Tunngle
zb zeigt das es auch anders geht...

Mfg


----------



## lucas (10. Februar 2010)

[x] Ja

Auch ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## AlterKadaver (16. Februar 2010)

[x] Ich sehne mich nicht unbedingt nach einem Artikel...


----------



## rabit (17. Februar 2010)

Cooles Thema.
 Ja Interessiertmich da ich z.B Onlinekosten für den Server ersparen möchte.
Spiele sind teuer genug.
Weitermachen.


----------



## Simitar (16. Juni 2010)

Preylord du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen !
Was hab ich mich schon über Hamachi geärgert ... nur Civ4 mit direkter IP läuft, alles andere nicht. Das schlimme ist, man weiß nicht mal warum es nicht geht und woran es liegt.
Also BITTE, BITTE macht einen Artikel dazu


----------



## Preylord (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann dir sagen ich nutze jetzt seit ich dies hier damals gestartet
habe mit meinen Kumpels Tunngle...bis auf das Alte FC keine unlösbaren
Probleme! Ich kann es nur empfehlen 

Aber da hier News über Playsi Spiele und die Tausendste
wiederverlinkung von Dämlichen OS-Informer Artikeln
wichtiger scheint habe ich die Hoffnung auf Sachliche
Behandlung dieses Themas durch PCGH längst abgehakt 

Mfg


----------



## Biosman (16. Juni 2010)

Hab schon 2 mal mit nem kollegen versucht das ding zum laufen zu bekommen. Es hat noch nie geklappt. Ein artikel wäre ma was feines.

Aber bitte Online Artikel da ich die PCGH nicht mehr kaufe  (Nach 9 Jahren)


----------



## Kabumm (16. Juni 2010)

ist easy


----------



## Jami (16. Juni 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was ich falsch mache, aber bei mir läuft das mit jedem Spiel einwandfrei  
Hat noch nie Probleme gegeben ^^.


----------



## xeonking (18. Juni 2010)

also das mit hamachi ist wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer.installieren,anmachen,lan-modus und schon kann es losgehen...ab und zu kann es bei neuen games zu schwierigkeiten kommen aber sonst läuft hamachi top.


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## Simitar (24. Juni 2010)

An die ganzen Hamachigurus, die JEDES Spiel zum laufen bekommen:

*Gebt doch mal ne kleine Anleitung wie ihr das macht!*

Hamachi installieren ist ja nicht schwer. Starten tut es auch, und wenn man den Hamachi Networkadapter an die erste Stelle legt und die Firewall ausschaltet sollte es gehen. Was vergessen? Ich sehe den anderen Client in der Gruppe und es kommt auch eine grüne direkte Verbindung zustande (kein blaues Relay). Starten wir dann beide die Spiele und gehen auf LAN finden wir gegenseitig keine offenen Spiele, egal wer hostet.
Einzig Civ 4 haben wir zum laufen bekommen, aber nur weil hier die Eingabe einer direkten IP möglich ist. Das haben wir bisher in keinem anderen Spiel gesehen.

Spiele die bisher nicht funktioniert haben sind Anno 1404, Dawn of War 2 (auch das Addon nicht).

Das blöde ist, man weiß nicht obs an der Config von Hamachi/Windows/Firewall/Router/etc liegt oder am Spiel selbst. 
Sollten wir mal ne Liste aufstellen, welche Spiele wirklich laufen?


----------



## Hatuja (24. Juni 2010)

Simitar schrieb:


> An die ganzen Hamachigurus, die JEDES Spiel zum laufen bekommen:
> 
> *Gebt doch mal ne kleine Anleitung wie ihr das macht!*
> 
> ...



Ich benutze seit, jua, weiß ich eigentlich gar nicht, mindestens 5+ Jahren Hamachi. Ich bin (und auch die, mit denen ich Spiele) allerdings bei der Version 1.0.3.0 geblieben, da die meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser läuft.
Das man bei vielen Spielen den Server nicht findet, (Trotz Adapter an erster Stelle und ausgeschaltetes Firewall) liegt daran, dass entweder das Spiel an sich die Hamachi Adresse Blockt (ist aber sehr selten) oder daran, dass der Client den Broadcast (also das Signal, dass der Server sendet und meldet dass er da ist) nicht empfängt. Windows Vista und Windows 7 senden und empfangen diesen Broadcast allerdings ausschließlich vom den ersten realen Adapter, alle anderen werden ignoriert.
Die Lösung des Problems: Der Hamachi Broadcast Fix

Bei uns funktioniert es Problemlos. 3 Rechner mit Windows 7 und einer mit Vista. Daddeln schon seit einigen Wochen Anno 1404 - Venedig im CoOp! (sind mittlerweile so knapp 20 Stunden!)


----------



## Simitar (25. Juni 2010)

Na das ist doch mal eine Info - Vielen Dank!
Wird am Wochenende gleich mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Insanix (29. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert Hamachi auch meist auch ohne Voreinstellungen. Falls doch mal was nicht klappt hilft meist von Hamachi² auf Version 1.0.3.0 zu wechseln. Diesen Wechsel müssen natürlich Host und Client machen!


----------



## Miezekatze (29. Juni 2010)

Ich konnte bis jetzt eigentlich immer problemlos mit Hamachi spielen, jedoch hab ich immer nur CS 1.6 darüber gespielt


----------

